# Best and worst western boots?



## amateurhorsetrainer

I'm looking to buy a pair of western boots. I'm wondering opinions:

1.) Can you SEE the difference between the more expensive vs. the cheaper boots?

2.) Comfort of various brands.

3.) Durability/quality of various brands?

Thanks!


----------



## gigem88

My favorite brand is Ariat. I've tried others but did not seem to fit my feet as well as Ariats! Unless I'm told what brands are what, most look the same to me.


----------



## themacpack

Are you wanting dress boots or working/riding/wearing boots? My answer would vary based on that. Do you have a preference in the type of leather? Are you looking for something very colorful? Do you want a lacer or a pull on?


----------



## amateurhorsetrainer

themacpack said:


> Are you wanting dress boots or working/riding/wearing boots? My answer would vary based on that. Do you have a preference in the type of leather? Are you looking for something very colorful? Do you want a lacer or a pull on?


The REASON I'm buying is to fit in at the shows  Hoping to be ready for the QH shows by next year, but, starting out at the open shows this year. So, need a square toe, because that is what is in. I have black chaps, so, looking for a black toe.

That being said, there are so many cute, colorful boots, it would be fun to have something to actually wear for fashion...since they are so 'IN' right now. So, looking for a black toe to go with my chaps, and some color above, to look cute 

I won't be wearing them as a work boot, but, I want them to at least be able to handle a muddy day at the shows and clean up OK.

OH, there seem to be a lot of choices in HEIGHT of the boot now. Are the shorter ones meant for barn/work, the medium/traditional height for show (obviously under your pants...so you probably can't even tell), and the super tall ones are worn outside of your pants for fashion/fashionable riding? ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77

I prefer a leather sole and single welt. 

I have a pair of Anderson Beans that I really like. They are black shoulder hide square toe with hot pink and white stovepipe tops. I will tuck my pants in them...lol. I have worn them for going out and used them riding.
I have had custom made boots and the AB have been comparable.

I have tried wearing Justins and I dislike them. I seem to wear them out pretty fast and the leather has been inferior. Maybe the quality has changed in the last few years though.

I bought my husband some Ariat square toe, single welt, leather soles about 4 years ago. He is still wearing them. We have had them resoled 3 times....still going strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

amateurhorsetrainer said:


> OH, there seem to be a lot of choices in HEIGHT of the boot now. Are the shorter ones meant for barn/work, the medium/traditional height for show (obviously under your pants...so you probably can't even tell), and the super tall ones are worn outside of your pants for fashion/fashionable riding? ;-)


Short boots, like FatBabys, are nothing more than a poser boot to me. Mainly fashionable, not functional at all.

Medium are for just about anything.

Tall boots, like 15-18" tops (stove pipe boots, buckaroos), are more of the cow class riders, and lots of ranchers. I like tall boots because they are hella comfy.


I would suggest the Tony Lama 3R's..I have three pair, best boots I have ever owned. They wear great, hold up great, look great, and are the most confortable boot ever. Plus, they come in varieties of colors/styles. 
Tony Lama - 3R ™

Stay away from Ariats, coming from somebody who works in a boot store, they are cheap and don't hold up well. Some of their boots are nice, but they are a mediocre boot.

Anderson Beans are nice, not the most comfortable boot in my opinion. Go with the Horse Powers over the regular Beans, they are better. And I hate the stitching on Beans. Just so bland, you can tell a good boot based on the stitching, normally. I'd personally not waste the money on how insanely expensive Beans are...

Justins are pretty nice boots, my boyfriend loves his pair, a lot of people in the store SWEAR buy them. I personally had a pair when I was younger, and they were pretty comfy!

Personally, I'd go with a Tony Lama. My other two picks would be Nacona or Justins.

As far as fashion boots go, you can NEVER go wrong with a pair of Corrals.
Not a riding boot, but strictly fashion/dancing/clubbing boot. :rofl: I have a pair, and I love them! handmade cowboy boots, exotic cowboy boots, custom cowboy boots, custom made cowboy boots, mens leather cowboy boots, womens cowboy boots, mens cowboy boots, ladies cowboy boots, womens western boots


----------



## vthorse

The Fat Babies are nice, I have some, but they are not great to wear while riding. They have such a deep sole that they are hard to kick out of the stirrups.

Also, crepe soles aren't ok in the show ring.


----------



## spurstop

FYI, Tony Lama, Nocona, and Justin are all manufactured by Justin Brands, Inc.


----------



## aforred

I love Ariat and Twisted X. All I wore when I was younger was Justin, but I haven't had any in years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext

IMO, there's no substitute for going down to the boot store and trying a bunch of different pairs on. I'm from Texas, where cowboy boots are things you wear at the barn, at the ranch, at work, out to eat, down to the pub, and any place it might not be a good idea to have bare toes. I'm picky about my boots - I want them to look good, be comfortable, and wear well. I have wide feet, narrow heels, and huge muscled calves - this all makes it kind of a challenge to find good boots, and when I find them, I keep them.

I wear Ariat paddock boots to ride in, and I have a pair of nice flashy Ariats for dress-up. My work-boots - I don't ride in them, because I've got dressage tack, and the leathers don't work well with cowboy boots - are a pair of Double H buckaroo boots. All of the above are wearing like iron, and super comfortable.

I'd just about give an eyetooth to be able to wear some of the exotics from Justin, but the shafts are just too narrow for my leg.

Point is, you won't learn much of use by polling a bunch of people on their favorite boot, because if it's cut in such a way it doesn't work with your body, you won't be able to wear it no matter how much you like it. 

Get thee to a boot store and try on different brands and styles - then you'll at least know which lines have a last (boot form) that matches your foot, and you'll know which lines and models have a shaft that works with your leg. Then you can order whatever style lights your fire from zappos, or sheplers, or cavenders, wherever...


----------



## spurstop

That's funny, I'm from Texas and don't think I've ever been "down to the pub". We go to the bar.


----------



## ThursdayNext

spurstop said:


> That's funny, I'm from Texas and don't think I've ever been "down to the pub". We go to the bar.


Bars serve hard liquor. Pubs serve mostly beer. College Station had a couple of pubs when I lived there, and Houston and Austin are absolutely loaded with them. Probably just a city thing?


----------



## spurstop

There are "pubs" that call themselves that. When we say we're going out, we say we are going to the bar. Even if it calls itself "Ye Olde Irish Pub." 

It's like ordering a coke.


----------

